# Moss on the cheap.



## KenVP (Nov 2, 2009)

Making moss for props on the cheap via dollar store moss type products.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Cool idea! Can't wait to see this one some tombstones.


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

I love this!!!


----------

